# Worried about my Steelers.



## mikekk (Nov 16, 2010)

Man did last night look bad. I really don't have a goog feeling regarding the Steelers. Injuries and just not very good secondary play are gonna do them in I am afraid. What all do other folks think about the Black and Gold.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think you should trade your coach to the Vikes.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Dude, chill out. They've won 6 Super Bowls (that's 6 more than the queenies). Can't win it every year. They are a very good team.


----------

